

Ask HN: Anyone in Rome interested in a Hacker News Meetup? - bryanwb

I have been living in Rome, Italy for about 3 months and the startup scene here seems nonexistent. Any HNers in Rome interested in a meetup?
======
tudorizer
Is there a startup scene in Italy? :)

~~~
bcurdy
Of course, there's one :) Sure, it's not the biggest in the world, maybe not
the most vibrant either but there are definitely interesting companies and
great people. A few people you could try to follow/contact to get a sense of
what's happening in Italy (I'm not Italian myself, so they'll know better than
I do). Stefano Bernardi, VC from Milan, Pietro Polsinelli, one of the guys
behind licorize.com in Florence, of course Peldi Guilizzoni from Balsamic in
Bologna (I think), Luca Filigheddu in Sardegna (twimbow among other things).

And that's only those I know or heard of but there are for sure many many
more...

